# [SOLVED] XP Missing ethernet controller driver



## JBgamer (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I had to reinstall windows XP, and now I'm in a world of frustration. It appears that I'm missing the ethernet controller driver. I have the disk for the xp drivers, but the disk that came with my internet thingy is long gone, so I'm kind of at a loss. I can't connect to the internet on that computer, and I need a way of either burning the driver files to a disk or transferring to usb from another computer. The said computer that is having trouble is a Windows Home Edition Dell. I've looked around and haven't had much luck finding anything. Any and all help would be appreciated, thank you. Side note: I'm using a DSL connection, with an ethernet cord, the model on the box is an actiontec m1000 and I use qwest if that's any help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*








and welcome to the Forum

Without knowing the Model it's hard to give advice, but

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed:
How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

If your "Internet Thingie" was added, look at it to see what Brand and Model it is.


----------



## JBgamer (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

Thank you sir, I know this may seem redundant, but how may I find my model number?

Edit, nevermind sir, I think it's a dimension 3000, I downloaded what you said, put the item on a flash drive and I'm sill having an error code: 28


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

Is the network adaptor built into the motherboard or is it a separate add-in card.

The 3000 should have come with a onboard ethernet.

Which drivers did you download?


----------



## JBgamer (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

Service Tag: BV4ZV61 I have aboslutely no clue about the whole motherboard things, I'm not very computer apt. I think it was built into the motherboard, as it is attached to the tower. 

I downloaded the driver: Intel-Driver Release date: 8/25/2004 Version 5.00.1012,A13 as it was the only one available on the screen. As I said, I wiped my hard drive and just reinstalled windows, now I'm completely lost...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

You want this oneunder Network

*Intel (R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection*


Drivers and Downloads


----------



## JBgamer (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

Thank you so much sir, I has internet now. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Missing ethernet controller driver*

Glad you got it working!!


----------

